# Ice Cream Sandwich Google Music app - available to install



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I know how busy everyone gets and sometimes you miss the big news running around the web. So I wanted to drop a link in here for everyone to come check out and snag the newest unreleased Google Music app.

http://androidspin.com/2011/10/07/download-ics-version-of-google-music-leaked-everything-is-new/


----------

